# Horizontalen Scrollbalken entfernen



## MAN (5. August 2004)

Hallo,

es wurde zwar schon mehrmals in diesem Forum auf das Thema angesprochen, aber nie irgendwie die richtige Lösung rausgefunden.

Habe in der linken Frame-Seite meine ganzen Links drin, wo ich nur die vertikale Scrollbar brauche (da es so viele Links sind). Von der breite her passt es nämlich genau auf den Pixel!

Gibts da nicht einfach nen Attribut, wo man den horizontalen Scrollbalken entfernen kann?

Zum Beispiel wie:  <body scroll="vertikal">


Vielen Dank für eure Lösungen und Lösungsansätze!

mfG,
MAN


----------



## digiTAL (5. August 2004)

wie wärs damit, es versteckt den horizontalen scrollbalken


```
<html>
<head>
</head><body style="overflow-x:hidden">
<p>&nbsp;</p>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## MAN (5. August 2004)

Bingo! Genau so gehts 

Vielen, vielen Dank!

In SelftHTML: keine Spur von overflow-x 

Naja, wissen muss mans *gg*


mfG,
MAN


----------



## Night Vision Worker (5. August 2004)

..sag' mal bescheid, wenn du den overflow-x eingesetzt hast. Würde das gerne mal mit Netscape, Opera und Firefox testen!

danke! 

b00ster


----------



## digiTAL (5. August 2004)

Leider unterstützt das momentan nur der Internet Explorer, obwohl da stand das es auch für Mozilla sei

hier der Link http://www.script-inside.de/Css/Farben/versteck.php


----------



## digiTAL (6. August 2004)

ich habe mich mal im internet kundig gemacht, es gibt eine möglichkeit den
waagerechten scrollbalken für mozilla und netscape zu deaktivieren.

http://www.drweb.de/trickkiste/tricks161.shtml


----------



## vEnoMaZn (1. Juni 2005)

digiTAL hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://www.drweb.de/trickkiste/tricks161.shtml
> 
> Für Mozilla sieht es ein wenig anders aus:
> 
> ...




Wo soll ich das denn einsetzen, diesen Befehl? weiß jemand Rat? danke


----------



## Remme (3. Juni 2005)

Tach ganz einfach wie auch der Befehl für den IE

style="overflow:-moz-scrollbars-horizontal"

Siehe auch Hier 

Dürfte alles klären
MFG Remme


----------

